# Running costs



## LyHtFe311008 (Jun 7, 2015)

Hi guys,

I am thinking of purchasing a used GTR within the next 3 months, looking to spend up to 50k on a low mileage one (hopefully). I will be using it as a weekend toy, not as my daily so milage would be around 2k for the year, no more. I would be extremely grateful if you could give me a rough idea on costs? I understand it will be a lot more than what I'm used to but a rough guide would great.

Cheers.


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

Expect about £3k yr at that mileage but realistically you will do more mileage so plan on between 50p and £1 a mile. Plus petrol, at around 50p mile, if your doing it right :chuckle:


----------



## LyHtFe311008 (Jun 7, 2015)

Thanks for the reply! I think i could manage 3k a year, considering i have no mortgage and pay very little rent. Insurance is looking around 1800 a year for me. 

Cheers.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

£50k on a car only to drive 2,000 miles per year?
That's an average of around 40 miles per week. 

If your insurance is £1800, Road tax is £500, Servicing/repairs is £500 and you average 15mpg (a fair amount of time will be driving on a cold engine. If you don't hoon a bit when warm it's pointless) That's another £800.

So £3,600 is £1.80p per mile.

If you need to get a set of tyres or brakes at some stage you will have to find another £1,500 or so on top.

I'd suggest getting an R35 and using it far more.
Not driving a great car very often is like not shagging your misses.
Not much point in keeping either in amazing condition for the next keeper, when you could be enjoying it yourself.


----------



## LyHtFe311008 (Jun 7, 2015)

2k was just rough guess as I do about 4-5k in my daily. But as mentioned above, I am sure ill be driving it a hell of a lot more once I get one. A guy from my work has one and its just ****ing insane, its like being on a rollercoaster! 

Thanks for your replies.

Much appreciated.


----------



## LyHtFe311008 (Jun 7, 2015)

Not driving a great car very often is like not shagging your misses.

Great analogy ^^^^


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

If I only did 5k a year my R35 would be my daily driver. Use the r35 and ditch the other one, you will save money and feel like a king more of the time


----------



## 15delux (Nov 4, 2012)

Seriously your paying £50k for a car and your worried about running costs?? Dude I'm sorry but if you need to ask.....


----------



## erol_h (Jun 13, 2008)

My biggest cost on my previous gtr and also the one i've got now is not the normal running etc it was bloody getting carried away modding and im sure there are alot of us on here that have done the same.


----------



## tjwood87 (Nov 23, 2014)

^ Agreed, I bought mine in December last year and use it all the time, 6.5k miles on it already and I have to say the running costs certainly haven't been daft. It's getting bitten by the power bug that becomes expensive...


----------



## LyHtFe311008 (Jun 7, 2015)

Yes I have to ask the question as I'm not buying a car based on my salary, I'm buying a car based on a lump sum I am getting. So yes the question had to be asked. But I can see where you're all coming from, 50k on a car for weekend use is rather silly. I do no more than 5k a year in my daily but if I had a GTR as my daily the mileage would almost definitely go up :L a guy I know who has one has said would be better to use it as a weekend toy not a daily?


Cheers.


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

LyHtFe311008 said:


> 50k on a car for weekend use is rather silly..


Not really mate, I paid £55K for mine in 2009 and sold it four and a half years later with less than 11000 on the clock. I was happy with what I'd used it for and it _*did*_ only get used when I felt like it. It's your money, do what you want with it.

I wasn't hung up about residuals and all that shit but I would not use the car in the rain, or winter time so it did limit its potential use. If a business opportunity hadn't cropped up I might still own it


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

I rarely use mine, I appreciate the car more when I use it on weekends etc..... and it means I don't go stupid crazy with modding, its so easy to get carried away, I had it for 8 months (6 of those it was off the road for winter) and as soon as it was back on the road it went off for a stage 4.25 but I think that should be enough for now. 

If I was you I'd consider not buying a 50K car and buying an older car in the £3xK mark and just enjoy it, at least all your money isn't wrapped up in something that is going to lose money.


----------



## 5star (Nov 17, 2014)

LyHtFe311008 said:


> But I can see where you're all coming from, 50k on a car for weekend use is rather silly.


I wouldn't say that, because the cost is the depreciation + capital tied up, NOT the sticker price.

If you can sell it a year later for (for example) £48K, then actually the cost for the year has only been £2K, assuming you don't need the capital for anything else.


Regarding running costs, my actual costs over 22,000 miles in 6 months have been:

Fuel - 1 tank of Super ~ £75, between 175 miles (Flat out) and 350 miles (Eco).
Tyres - Dunlop 600 (OE) ~ £1200, every 4500 miles - 6500 miles.
Brakes - Front rotors and pads ~ £1100, at 18,000 miles.
Top up oil - ~ 1/2 Litre required between services (I'm on the newer 9000 mile interval)
Servicing - unknown as on the Nissan Service Plan. No issues other than scheduled maintenance.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

LyHtFe311008 said:


> Yes I have to ask the question as I'm not buying a car based on my salary, I'm buying a car based on a lump sum I am getting. So yes the question had to be asked. But I can see where you're all coming from, 50k on a car for weekend use is rather silly. I do no more than 5k a year in my daily but if I had a GTR as my daily the mileage would almost definitely go up :L a guy I know who has one has said would be better to use it as a weekend toy not a daily?
> 
> 
> Cheers.


It depends on your daily use.
I did use mine as a daily for a bit and I just got bored of it, they are easy to drive for the power level on the public highway so if you use them often just feel normal. IMO.

Just using it from time to time keeps it feeling special.

Difference is, I do around 25,000 miles per year, not 5,000.


----------



## LyHtFe311008 (Jun 7, 2015)

I only drive to work and back each day and the odd trip to supermarket, which isn't far at all. I think it would be special if i got it out at weekends, can't see myself getting bored that way, not saying I would as a daily but who knows. My mindset on getting a car like this is "you only live once" and i know i will love the car. What makes the tyres so damn expensive?!

Thanks for all your replies, much appreciated.

Cheers.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

LyHtFe311008 said:


> I only drive to work and back each day and the odd trip to supermarket, which isn't far at all. I think it would be special if i got it out at weekends, can't see myself getting bored that way, not saying I would as a daily but who knows. My mindset on getting a car like this is "you only live once" and i know i will love the car. What makes the tyres so damn expensive?!
> 
> Thanks for all your replies, much appreciated.
> 
> Cheers.


They need to be speed rated to around 200mph+ as the GT-R's quoted top speed is 197 IIRC.

And they are big.


----------



## 5star (Nov 17, 2014)

LyHtFe311008 said:


> milage would be around 2k for the year, no more.


Ah, just spotted this. On this mileage, your major costs would be polish, wax, last-touch detailer and microfibres. Biggest cost will be metal polish to keep the exhaust tips in tip-top condition :chuckle:


----------



## LyHtFe311008 (Jun 7, 2015)

Okay, mileage will be upwards of 5k a year  how does that sound?


----------



## buzzysingh (Nov 19, 2012)

How's the exhaust bud?!


----------

